# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Quieres exportar?

## lmendoza

Saludos, 
Si actualmente estás vendiendo tu producto a un exportador o son un grupo o una asociacióin que tienen un producto exportable, pero que no cuentan con los conocimientos o la información necesaria para llevar a cabo una venta internacional, entonces pueden escribirnos al siguiente correo: export@peruverde.pe 
Contamos con información comercial es decir, clientes finales, nuestra empresa Peruverde SRL, pone a disposición de los pequeños y medianos agricultores o productores, nuestros servicios. 
Aprovechemos juntos el TLC con ESTADOS UNIDOS, somos consultores en requisitos técnicos de acceso al mercado Americano, alimentos ácidos, ácidificados, conservas, registros FDA, PLANTA, ETC, exportar no es díficil, solo es cuestión de decidirse!!!.
Atentamente 
Luis Mendoza
Gerente de Importaciones/ Exportaciones
Website: www.peruverde.pe
Nextel: 51*824*4253
Nextel: 51*407*1956
Nextel: 51*142*6310
Fijo: 511-4721183Temas similares: ¿Quieres aprender como mejorar la eficiencia productiva, incrementar rendimientos y bajar costos de producción? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda ¿Cómo exportar y no morir en el intento? Productos para Exportar a  Japon ¿De qué forma se puede exportar? ¿Por qué decidimos exportar?

----------

